# Prestige Minis would like you to welcome..We could hold our breath any long!!!



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 31, 2008)

Yep...Prestige Minis now has a Shetland. We would like you all to welcome ANDY. We just love this little guy...He currently is a stallion but on Tuesday if his vet check up goes well he will be gelded.




I so can't wait to show this guy.



I would like to sincerely thank Lisa and Laura of Steppin Out Miniatures for entrusting us with Andy. We love him so much already.



With his pedigree and movement I think he will be a great contender in the show ring. Today was his first day out in the pasture even though he was out there alone he still had a good time. So of course I couldn't resist getting pics of him tearing it up... Here you all go enjoy 

Don't drool too much like I already have!! LOL











Sorry if the pics are big



And oh yeah he still needs some more weight put on, so of course we are working on that.


----------



## hairicane (May 31, 2008)

Congrats!! He is flashy! How old is he?


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 31, 2008)

LOL I totally just realized that I meant to say WE COULDNT HOLD OUR BREATH ANY LONGER!!! Shows how tired I am...

Anyhow.... Andy is 3 years old and stands 43" tall.


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!!

Congratulations on him


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (May 31, 2008)

Just from curiousity (sp?).....I am pretty sure he is a classic since he doesn't seem at all like a modern pleasure horse to me and I was also told he was a classic too.. Since out on a line he doesn't seem to have alot of movement but with these pics he sure does... Just from curiousity are we right??

Thanks Jill!


----------



## muffntuf (May 31, 2008)

Congratulations!n Welcome to the pony world!


----------



## Leeana (May 31, 2008)

I say you have yourself a very nice classic pony


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 31, 2008)

Congratulations on a very nice Classic pony. Love



the way he is marked.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought Classic but better to be safe than sorry.  Thank you all so much.. I just can't get enough of this boy..... I love how Andy is marked very different from what I have ever seen... Very sporatic (I think thats how you spell it...LOL)


----------



## Ashley (Jun 1, 2008)

Good luck on the weight thing! I have a 2 year old gelding out here who has a weight issues. Never had such a active horse. HE is on nice thick pasture at night, during the day he is in a lot with some grass but not alot. He is in perfect shape. That doesnt include his grain and beat pulp he gets, and he is all of 39 maybe if you push him 40"


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 1, 2008)

Ashley I know what you mean about the weight....Andy came from a horribly bad situation just about 3-4 weeks ago and all the weight you see is what he has pretty much put on since then I believe. He still needs alil more but I am feeding him alil bit of everything right now due to the fact in his previous state all he was eating was his own poop and dirt.. So for Laura and Lisa to get him to eat was a task so I am just continuing what they started him on when they got him from the bad place... He's alil hott because of all of it but its putting the weight on very quickly but safely and of course effectively...

**edited for typos


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jun 1, 2008)

Wowee he is sharp! Congratulations!!

(I have an Anakin too...gotta love us Star Wars nuts. hehe)


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 1, 2008)

I am pretty sure the person who named him liked Star Wars. It suites him very well though. Now all I need is Princess Leia(sp) who would have to be black and white and then we would have quite the pair. LOL.


----------

